# Prüfungen für Wirtschaftsinformatik Programmieren 1



## pfirsiche (23. Jan 2006)

hi! wollte mal fragen, ob irgendjemand noch klausuren aus möglicherweise bestrittenen winformatik semestern in digitaler form noch hat und sie mir schicken könnte? die prüfung ist reine java programmierung, noch ohne GUI.
würde gerne vor meiner klausr am donnerstag noch bissl üben!
grüße

pfirsiche


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jan 2006)

Keine Anfängerfrage.
*verschoben*


----------



## dhachim (24. Jan 2006)

da kannste auch alle anderen Fächer absuchen da Programmieren 1 in Java fast überall das selbe ist.


----------



## SnooP (24. Jan 2006)

och... da hab ich noch was:
http://infbsdb1.idb.cs.tu-bs.de/~kollmann/WS0405/ProgrammierenI/Klausur/loesung_hoch.pdf
(Achtunt ist die Lösung!)

und etwas älter: http://www.campus-bs.de/download/25/klausur-ws0203.zip
sowie:
http://www.campus-bs.de/download/22/klausur-ws0102.zip


----------

